# Can shrimp handle turbulent water



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,

Wondering if shrimp like Amano, cherry, or ghost can handle somewhat turbulent water flow. My tank's flow is not TOO strong but there is a decent current due to the water coming out from canister filter near top of the tank.


----------



## Em85 (Mar 8, 2008)

My shrimp have never had any issues with it, as long as they have a piece of driftwood or something to take refuge in I would say they will be fine. My fan shrimp love the current, they sit right on the sponge filters and filter hardware


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Em85 said:


> My shrimp have never had any issues with it . . . My fan shrimp love the current, they sit right on the sponge filters and filter hardware


Ditto Em85. I have American glass/ghost. I over filter with
Aqua Clears in 10g aquariums; one 20 & one 30.

The 30 is in the shrimparium. I added a DIY sock to the
intake, virtually no flow interference. The outflow
on AquaClears is waterfall and even with evaporation,
the glass/ghost males are flying around the tank at
spawning. DO have hidey-holes or heavily planted or
driftwood with a place under the driftwood for them to 
go to.
I have seen my shrimp go right into the outflow
stream to retrieve food.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got a relatively open tank right now. It's a 50 gal running an XP4, two corallia minis on a wave timer, and a 200gph needle wheel modded powerhead. About 40 blue shrimp are doing just fine.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

My baby crs shrimps got sucked into canister filter, and grow up to adult size in the filter's bottom with 160GPH flow 7x24.


----------



## almightydolla (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, watch out for the filter intake and protect it with a sponge covering or something to prevent the little guys from being sucked up. Other than that, my shrimp do just fine in pretty fast flowing currents


----------

